# I AM ACCEPTED:DDD *hugs the whole world*



## Hoeks (May 5, 2003)

right know I am the happiest person in this world...it was worth to sweat a whole year here at Long Island University...to cover my bad HS grades...NYU I AM COMMING...and ill post my first 2 films here soon, i promise


----------



## Hoeks (May 5, 2003)

right know I am the happiest person in this world...it was worth to sweat a whole year here at Long Island University...to cover my bad HS grades...NYU I AM COMMING...and ill post my first 2 films here soon, i promise


----------



## JASONvb (May 5, 2003)

Congratulations!  See hard work pays off doesnt it!

Now go in there and snag yourself a promising future!

peace

"This is your life, and it's ending one minute at a time"


----------



## screenwriter (May 5, 2003)

congrats man!! I suppose it was well worth the wait, aye?

As for me...still waitin'...
:-|


----------



## Zack Parrish (May 5, 2003)

That's awesome.  I hope you enjoy yourself there.  I'd probably feel just as happy as you if I were accepted into Juilliard.

If you need music, email or message me on AIM.


----------



## Hoeks (May 6, 2003)

phuuu now I calmed down finally

I cannot wait to be in a school where 90% thinks they are the new spielbergs, tarantino or oliver stone....I have a funny feeling that it is going to be a tough time


----------



## Rebirth of Cool Returns (May 6, 2003)

If I don't get accepted to a similar school I think I'll go at it from a Tarantino angle...

And when that doesn't work out I'll be a drug dealer


----------



## SteveBailey (May 6, 2003)

Congratulations! I imagine you'll see Alan there too!
(Denton that is)
And me too in about a yeah.. bwahah!
--Steve--

"Don't be that guy who doesn't film stuff!"


----------



## Alan Denton (May 6, 2003)

I have this sneaking suspicion that I already congratulated you on your acceptance, but now's my chance to do it publicly!

Congrats, dude.

And to Steve Bailey: Go for it. I have said it  before, I want NYU totally overrun by studentfilms people. It'll be like a party... only it involves going to classes, lasts 4 years, and is really really expensive.


--Alan

------------------
http://www.alandenton.com
------------------


----------



## Hoeks (May 6, 2003)

cmon denton, forget the party...our first job is to become a NYU/USC clichee student: arrogant, pseudo tarantino, looking down on everyone and everything except ourselfs and the sundance winner, 5th avenue cloths only, probably some diamonds...

uhm...well...yea


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2003)

<BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><font size="-1">quote:</font><HR> our first job is to become a NYU/USC clichee student: arrogant, pseudo tarantino, looking down on everyone and everything except ourselfs and the sundance winner, 5th avenue cloths only, probably some diamonds... <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

The only time I will ever call someone a 'Pseudo Tarantino' is if that person went down a similar path as Tarantino and gets him somewhere; i.e. not going to college.

TACO WAGON PRODUCTIONSÃ‚Â©

"They look like psychos? Is that what they look like? They were Vampires. Psychos do not EXPLODE when sunlight hits them. I don't give a f*** how crazy they are!" - George Clooney in 'From Dusk Till Dawn'


----------



## NotaMono (May 6, 2003)

Congratulations Hoeks!  Have a great time and make some exceptional cinema!

Nota "Would settle for an exceptional time making great cinema" Mono


----------



## temper45 (May 15, 2003)

Oh..well... 

I just fly back to NYC to take a English placement test that they asked me to take and I did very good on it.. However, as I returned to SF, there was a unpleasant letter from NYU already sitting on my mail box.... Now that I', thinking.. ****... What the hell did I just fly out to NYC for....

Well, I thought I had solid GPA, and portfolio, but 3.55 GPA wasn't good enough..for them...

COngrats.. Hoek and some other people who got inot NYU, and I've got into School of Visual Art, so I might go there, or I might return to Academy of Art College...

Oh... does anyone know for sure, if SVA is much better film school than Academy of ARt College??

Cause after having a tour around TISCH and SVA, I was very disapointed... by lack of equipment... School didn't even had 35mm Camera for undergraduate students...(unlike AAC) and Only couple of AVID studio,.....

Please give me a good feeback... none of the personal view point.. towards schools...


and again.. congrats. guys...

jun son


----------



## Hoeks (May 19, 2003)

SVA is a very good school

and concerning 35mm...forget that, way toooo expensive and 16mm looks great


----------

